# What's the weed like off the Surside Jetty???



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, I'm bringing a buddy from Missouri down to Surfside on Friday. He's never been salt fishing. I'd like to be able to put out a shark bait or 2 and maybe only the SS Jetty may allow me to do so. Usually I'm SLP but from what I'm reading and hearing, long lines in the water there are weeding out. Would SS Jetty be worth the efforts? Please advise. It's a three-tide day on Friday, so I know to expect some water movement. Thanks.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, the illustrations were awesome but that could just be me lol.


----------



## can't_fish (Jun 5, 2011)

Judging by your captions you already know what the weed is like in Freeport. And I don't mean sargassum.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

It must be some good stuff........


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Thanks for the laugh; I needed it!*

Ha!!!!!! I mean it. I haven't had a good laugh like this in too long. Not really sure why I included the pictures I did. Something I generated and sent to my nephew a while back after taking him and my brother-in-law fishing out on the SS Jetty a while back. They were here from Colorado and all Chris talked about was wanting to catch a shark. That poor small shark was 9/10ths dead when I brought it in on a large rig not even knowing anything was on it. Didn't even cause the clicker to sound. I heard that shark made it back to Colorado....

Now, back to the weed question. Is it piling up along the Surfside Jetty? Not even going to consider SLP. It's the jetty or nothing tomorrow. (Or it could be the jetty AND nothin.'


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Surf Rodder said:


> Ha!!!!!! I mean it. I haven't had a good laugh like this in too long. Not really sure why I included the pictures I did. Something I generated and sent to my nephew a while back after taking him and my brother-in-law fishing out on the SS Jetty a while back. They were here from Colorado and all Chris talked about was wanting to catch a shark. That poor small shark was 9/10ths dead when I brought it in on a large rig not even knowing anything was on it. Didn't even cause the clicker to sound. I heard that shark made it back to Colorado....
> 
> Now, back to the weed question. Is it piling up along the Surfside Jetty? Not even going to consider SLP. It's the jetty or nothing tomorrow. (Or it could be the jetty AND nothin.'


Well? How'd it go?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*SS Jett report for Friday, 6-June*

Thanks for asking. ZERO weed issues off the SS jetty, but water clarity and color was poor. Had two runs; landed a 3+' Sand shark and plenty of smalls for bait. Mullet began to mass together around 2:20 p.m. but didn't carry my 9' cast net out there. We were overloaded hand-carrying as it was. My buddy really enjoyed it and survived the heat and boredom of 6 hours on the jetty real well. Saw pompano landed near shore, several Spanish Maks, sheepshead, etc. Kind of the jetty typical. I missed being on the beach and we plan to make a second trip down there before he heads back to Missouri early July. Hope to get on the beach there at SLP.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Surf Rodder said:


> Thanks for asking. ZERO weed issues off the SS jetty, but water clarity and color was poor. Had two runs; landed a 3+' Sand shark and plenty of smalls for bait. Mullet began to mass together around 2:20 p.m. but didn't carry my 9' cast net out there. We were overloaded hand-carrying as it was. My buddy really enjoyed it and survived the heat and boredom of 6 hours on the jetty real well. Saw pompano landed near shore, several Spanish Maks, sheepshead, etc. Kind of the jetty typical. I missed being on the beach and we plan to make a second trip down there before he heads back to Missouri early July. Hope to get on the beach there at SLP.


 Did you notice rip rap on beach near jetty?. Friday afternoon we drove by and saw lots of lumber on lower end of SS. Looked like the runoff worked it's way back onto the beach... added to seaweed, which drifts back out on low tide at times and continues to "ripen" & stain water...


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes. There was a fair deal of trash (you name the types) along the beginning of the jetty. Those 5+ hours out there reminded me of how much you're really at the mercy of the elements once you're on the jetty. We didn't carry chairs or an umbrella; it was upper 80's (89 in the truck at 3:00 when we left). 

Picture of the jetty roller I had a few years back. If I were to frequent the SSJ again, I'd buy another and rig it before walking out without the extras needed to make the heat bearable.


----------



## KHenry (Jun 8, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Wheres the croaker bucket on that ride??


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

The 'croaker bucket' is the dude that pulls the wagon out there! Actually, the 8-gallon bucket is on the beach-side of the jetty, off the flat top. (Keeps the water cooler out of the direct sunlight). I take a cast net out there, catch a few, and them place them in the bucket and run a battery-powered aeration system. 

It dawned on me that I never intentionally took a picture of the wagon. It could hold about a dozen rods and everything I needed for a day in the heat. Still prefer waterfront off San Luis Pass. Wade/swim out to the third sandbar and then toss as far as I can. Likely, all too often, I may outcast where some of the bigger fish are, but not always.

Attached a picture of the early design of the rod quiver I built for my truck. Now I use only the black 2" PVC. Also a picture of a 65 lb. Golden Drum I landed off of SSJ years back. Unlike most drum, this one RAN! Also a picture of some surf rod holders I built for my then step-sons. Bought them each their first surf rods to go with them.


----------

